# Any know how to get a the Snapdragon datasheet/manual



## calris (Aug 22, 2011)

I'de love to get my hands on a copy - Specificially I want to know about what the device does on power-on/reset. I assume if reads the reset code from the iNAND via an SPI interface (quite common for embedded CPUs as it greatly reduces the pin count). If we can get the datasheet, it will really help in developing a method of de-bricking a totally trashed iNAND and also porting U-Boot


----------



## Avatar26 (Aug 27, 2011)

Maybe you can get that question answered at the link below, but looks like a one-shot deal without a service contract with bsquared so be clear. 
http://bsquare.custhelp.com/app/answers/list/p/100


----------



## calris (Aug 22, 2011)

I sent a messag off to bsquare - Looks like you have to purchase the dev kit ($1350) in order to get access to the download area to download the technical specs

a) I don't have $1350
b) They are out of stock

*shrug* I'll keep looking...


----------



## fgdn17 (Aug 28, 2011)

reference:
http://www.simtec.co.uk/products/SWLINUX/files/booting_article.html


----------



## docnas (Aug 24, 2011)

Maybe if we post around the dev forums there might be someone with access and can download a copy of the specs for us.


----------

